# Holding Blinds



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

I m wanting to buy a holding blind. Who makes the best one? And is 3 poles good enough for training? Where to get them?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I personally don't like the folding foot peg option on the ones from Lion Country. I don't have one of the ones from Dogsafield, but if I were to buy another one that is what I would try. I'm thinking they would pound into the ground better. Don't go for the folding foot peg option.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Butch Green hands down makes the best holding blinds! He makes 3, 4, and just recently 5 pole holding blinds.

Yes a 3 pole is good enough for some things - just depends on what you are wanting to do. 

I can PM you his phone number - also keep in mind he runs trials so don't be discouraged if it takes a few days for him to get back to you.

FOM


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

*FOM*

PM sent to FOM


----------

